

CodeWarrior shipped for PS4  - z3phyr
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Metrowerks+Ships+CodeWarrior+for+PlayStation+Release+4+-+Demo+at+Game...-a020542372

======
to3m
This document dates from 1998. A more suitable title would be "CodeWarrior 4
shipped for Playstation" (14 years ago).

Modern Sony development tools come from these people: <http://www.snsys.com/>.

